# My GTO with new sunroof gets back tomorrow



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey guys,

I went ahead and had the Webasta Hollandia 710 put in my black GTO. I went to this place in St. Louis and they were very nice. They showed me examples of their work and I was impressed with the high dollar cars they were putting their roofs in, IE Caddy's, Chargers, Lincolns, wayyy nice. The roof was damn near flush with the roof on this F150 they showed me. 

I will post pics this weekend. I think this place was a little pricier than other places but I am willing to pay for peace of mind.

So let the hating begin on my sunroof! It should have come this way from the factory!


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing some pics... It will be interesting.


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

no hating here!

i was considering putting a sunroof in mine as well!


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope you don't intend on keeping your GTO as a future vintage automobile?! Was there any structural cutting? other than the sheet metal of course.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

Very curious to see how it turned out!


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Sniper, no plans on keeping this car as a vintage auto...my next car will be a Z06 in about 5 years.

Plus it would be possible to take it to a body shop and have them reverse the process if I had to. 

I am still not convinced that the GTOs we have will be worth a boatload in 30 years..and when I think about it, in 30 years I will be in my mid 50s...I can't imagine where I would store this car for 30 years anyways.

I think everyone thinks they have a collector car. Its funny, if you go on forums for like Subys, Evos, etc they think their cars will be worth alot...mine is a 04 and I think they are even LESS likely to be worth money than the 05-06s.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I am jealous. I had a sunroof in my '02 grand prix gt I traded in for my goat. I miss the sunroof bad. Let me know how much headroom you lose. I'm 6'3" and need every inch the car's got, even with the seat sitting all the way down on the floor.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im interested in seeing how the rigidity of the GTO is affected by the addition of a sun-roof...I think thats the main reason they didn't add a sunroof right? I have a black 06 so im curious to see how the sunroof turns out on yours...No hate directed to you from here...


----------



## njmurvin (Jun 28, 2005)

mlyon said:


> I can't imagine where I would store this car for 30 years anyways.


Yeah, I'm sure the guys that bought (and DIDN'T keep) their Yenkos in 1969 had the same problem.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Yenkos were ALOT more rare than these cars, they made what like 50,000 GTOs...

Anyways,

Here are the pics of the sunroof...I love it, It closes automatically when you shut the car off unless you want to set it so it doesnt do that.

Auto air here in St. Louis off of Kingshighway did an awesome job...If you are near St. Louis I highly reccomend them...They had probably a dozen guys on staff and did great work.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I think that looks good. I'm wondering if you lost head room though?


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

More pics for you guys...I wish someone had posted this many pics for me when I decided to just do it.

The pic with my finger shows the minimal rubber grommet...

I didn't lose much headroom, maybe 1/2 inch, I just moved my seat down a bit and it made all the difference.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks great!:cheers (I really miss having a glass top) How about a pic from the inside, also a pic of the control switch?


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

How much?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Terrific! You should be really happy with that. Stellar job all the way around. Congrats. Good things happen when you take your time, do your research and use someone who KNOWS WHAT THEY'RE DOING! Just in time for Spring, too.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like outstanding quality, great job!

Do you have to press & hold the open or close buttons until it is finished, or is it one-tough to open/close?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

With it shut, on the highway, is there an excess of wind noise? My Bonneville has an aftermarket sunroof and at 60mph its pretty noisey.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Pearljam, I am actually surprised on how quiet it is. I was going 65 on a highway last night, with it shut and I didn't notice really any more wind noise than before it was put in. I think it is because the glass is thick and the slider is actually really thick too. Webasto has got their stuff together. 

When you open it, there is a wind deflector that pops up and eliminates a lot of noise.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Bandit said:


> Looks like outstanding quality, great job!
> 
> Do you have to press & hold the open or close buttons until it is finished, or is it one-tough to open/close?


You can either hold it, or have a program on one of the presets where it opens and closes with one touch. The "vent" mode has like 4 positions it can be in, each opening it another notch up. The motor is quiet too and the track is well lubricated so it it is quiet when it moves.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Looks great!:cheers (I really miss having a glass top) How about a pic from the inside, also a pic of the control switch?


I'll get that for you tonight, Its soooo hard to photo this thing well cause you have to get all contorted! LOL


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

NT91 said:


> How much?


I paid 1150 I think, with a lifetime warranty. Some places where like 200 bucks cheaper but when I went to this place I was VERY comfortable with the quality of their work as well as the volume of the work they were doing for Cadillac dealers and other car dealers.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Looks great!:cheers (I really miss having a glass top) How about a pic from the inside, also a pic of the control switch?


Are the pics on the first page of this thread what you were looking for?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks like they did an outstanding job...excellent...
Bill


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Are the pics on the first page of this thread what you were looking for?


Yeah, they are. Don't know how I missed them.:confused Looks great!:cool


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think they were there or I missed them yedterday as well...
Bill


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Its hard to tell from the pic did they change the whole headliner and if they did does is it look like the same material as the OEM liner ? Enjoy your new roof :cheers


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks excellent, mlyon! :cool


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mylon, those pics are SICK! I hate you, but in a warm and fuzzy goat sort of way. Nice job and enjoy.
Dustin.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

No problem guys and thanks for the comments, I hope I have provided some good information for those who might be considering this.

As for the headliner, they found a prety good match in terms of color and texture...I would say the replacement headliner is about a 80 percent match in terms of being exactly like the stock


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks great. Why didnt they come out factory w/one???


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks Great! I've been considering one myself...


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

alittlebitoldschool said:


> That looks great. Why didnt they come out factory w/one???


The Monaro's had a sunroof option... GM, in their infinite wisdome, chose not to include it on the GTO's option list... as well as an oil or volt guage in the pod on the dash...

http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm
http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT2004/GT/Banshee+GTO+Gauge+Pod.html


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

I recently e-mail Holden and asked about their Monaro sunroof. They replied and said they don't ship outside the country.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

smokin455 said:


> I recently e-mail Holden and asked about their Monaro sunroof. They replied and said they don't ship outside the country.


Im pretty sure the webasto is the same sun roof they used.... I'll find out, but i'm almost positive...


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

If you post some pics of the Monaro sunroof Ill compare it to what I have. I think the dead giveaway will be the rubber gasket around the perimeter as well as the control switch.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

mlyon said:


> If you post some pics of the Monaro sunroof Ill compare it to what I have. I think the dead giveaway will be the rubber gasket around the perimeter as well as the control switch.



I dunno bro... It looks the same to me... click the link, go to cars then click "signature series"... look for yourself... It wouldnt let me grab a pic...
http://www.hsv.com.au/index_eseries.asp


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if the Monaro does use the Webasto roof. The reason being is that GM wouldn't spend all the money on R and D for a limited option on a relatively limited produced car...It is cheaper for them to buy a Webasto and install it then it is to have a "GM" sunroof.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I still think yours looks kick ass... and I still want one :cool


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

smokin455 said:


> I recently e-mail Holden and asked about their Monaro sunroof. They replied and said they don't ship outside the country.


I did the same thing and also asked about the gauge pod for the console... same answer as you got.... treated like a red headed step child and all I wanted was part numbers. I figure there is some Holden dealer down under who'll deal, but its gonna cost a ton for the shipping alone...
Red Beard


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

sunroof's rule :cheers


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

How was the water tray made? Are there drains running down the pillars? Does it leak?

I actually didn't even realize a GTO couldn't be had with a sunroof. Looks good.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It wasn't an option here but it's the same sunroof that the Monaros use.


----------

